# First pregnancy



## kirsty90 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello  
I have recently found out that I am pregnant (only 5 weeks so still very early days). I have type 1 (have done for little over 10 years and in good control) and I to say I am scared would be an understatement!

I have been in contact with my diabetic team who are being really helpful but wanted to ask if anyone has any hints or tips of how to, first of all, calm my nerves a bit. I have the Libre sensor which I have never scanned so much as I have since I found out about the pregnancy as I am so scared I do something wrong.

i have been told I need to work on lowering my HbAC1 a little and I’m going to see my nurse next week to talk over anything else I need to do.
thank you


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Inka (Mar 17, 2021)

@kirsty90 Congratulations! My advice is to stop and breathe when you feel stressed. I did that a lot and it really helped calm me. If you need instructions, just ask. I also found taking time to rest and relax every day helped

Don’t panic about occasional highs. I had some, both early on and later. It’s impossible to be perfect. Correct them and move on.

A diabetic pregnancy is hard work but it’s perfectly do-able  You’ll get excellent support and care. My advice is to test lots, watch out for sudden and fierce hypos (keep glucose everywhere), take your high dose folic acid and mini aspirin (if that’s been prescribed), and download a pregnancy app. I found mine took my mind off stressing about the diabetes and made me feel more normal.


----------



## Bobbiete (May 8, 2021)

A huge congratulations. I won’t lie...I was exactly the same but remember that stress can increase your glucose!
I had to keep reminding myself that others would be feeling exactly the same. Have faith in the team around you and remember that people with diabetes can have steady pregnancies and perfectly healthy babies. You clearly care and are keeping check of your BG levels so you’re doing everything you can


----------



## SB2015 (May 8, 2021)

Congratulation @kirsty90 

I can’t help with specific advice around pregnancy but there are plenty of people on here who can.

For reducing HbA1c have you done any work on the timing of your bolus injections.  I was surprised how much impact pre bolus ing for meals had in my results.  It changed my Himalayan mountains on my Libre to some smaller fells.  Breakfast was my worst as the Dawn Phenomenon also kicked in.  If you have not done this start conservatively with perhaps 10 min before a meal and watch the graphs to see what works for you.  Don’t be surprised if you need different times at different meals.


----------

